# Help!  Brisket



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2009)

first cook on the 22 today....was gonna do 4 butts but decided
to do 2 and a brisket.  I've cooked maybe 3 in my life, none in
the last 5 years, none that were any good.


so here it is, 12 pounds tough meat.  what do I do?

fat cap up or down?
how much fat should I trim?
I want to leave the point on during the cook.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 21, 2009)

Going to open a can of worms on this one Jim.   
I go KISS, rub a whole packer down and throw it on at 275 300 direct. Fat cap down as I go with no water pan and I think it helps as a heat shield so to speak. I then cut the point off at 195 and foil    the flat. Back on with the point for burnt ends. I do mop the point. to get a good bark. Your millage may vary, Void where prohibited. 
My.02

Pigs


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 21, 2009)

Ive only done a hand full of them too Cap but I dont trim any fat off . I rub it down and do the "simple" 225* slow and low. I wrap (so far) at 190*.  Ive never put the point back on but im gonna do it on the next one! If you start now it shouild be ready for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2009)

I have no problem with foil.  I really want to get some burnt ends
because they look so good in  ya'lls pics.
Got some Lotta bull rub....no mustard here?  Rub is woos and then
a heavy coat of rub?


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 21, 2009)

Mustard should be fine. Ive used Olive oil before too.....just not a whole lot of it so the rub sticks real good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2009)

btw, these are gonna go on late this afternoon...gotta work tomorrow
morning, will be home at 10, would like to have the pork done
around 11 or 12, brisket whenever.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 21, 2009)

I generally go with 1 and 1/2 hours per pound generously at 225*


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2009)

hmm...so if I put it on at 5 it should be done around
11...that will work.  just don't want it to get overdone
for the 3 hours or so that I will be gone. (7 to 10)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 21, 2009)

Who knows, it's BBQ. No rules, no time table. Yea ya want to be close, but who has been ever been freaking out in the " stall zone " think every one has been there.    :x    

Pigs


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 21, 2009)

11am or so. ....ya thats the part where you or some one should be there to watch the temps. If your married ask her to watch it and pull it...hhaaa

( you might wanna put it on at 6 or 7 to buy you that time)  Hope it helps.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2009)

ok, it's rubbed with woos, then Lottabull, in the fridge for 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 21, 2009)

No Pics No Brisket!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2009)

Cappy use salt, pepper and granulated garlic.  Cook fat side up in the 245º-260º range until the flat gets to 165º, then separate the point from the flat and season where the point was.  Foil the flat and leave the point unfoiled and continue until the brisket is probe tender which I start checking in the 185º range and then every 5º after that.  Remove the flat once the probe goes in easily, same thing with the point.  

Let the flat rest and cool before slicing.  Cube up the point when tender and simmer in your favorite BBQ sauce.  Revs, SBRs and Honey (all equal amounts) works great for burnt ends.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 21, 2009)

How about a few more pics there Cap.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2009)

coming soon....won't fire up the 22 for almost another hour.
brisket is chilling.
butt injection is cooling.
I am drinking.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 21, 2009)

Well sounds like a bunch of good advice passed out in response to the request. Some thangs in there I'm gonna have to try. My strategy here of late with the Electrified NB Gourmet is to trim the snot out it mustard slather and rub heavy. Temp range 290-300 (not much control over that aspect with a full water pan. Fat side up till it hits 185-190 in the flat. I usually wind up using pee can wood and hickory chunks for smoke..little fruit wood if I happen to spy some laying out in the yard. When it hit 185 wrap it up face down in a handful of rub and half a handful of brown sugar with about a cup of black coffee mixed with a heaping Tablespoon of Minor's Beef Base or Betta than Bullion Base..splash of wooster and a light sprinkle of Siriachi Sauce poured over the top.  Continueth to let it chuckle away till it gets in the neighborhood of 200 or so and passes the poke test real easy. Let it rest at least an hour or two or three in the insulated hotbox. Should be able able to do it like that on that pregnant WSM too:roll:  Bad news is got a cold N. Wind blowing and I druther have stew than brisket. I am still about half down with the flu bug. Good news is as I drinking too. We should find a lot in common to discuss whilst that cow part cooks itself   

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2009)

well I'm fully prepared for pot roast which is kinda like stew...glad you're
here though.

pics coming now


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2009)

first cook on the 22....pretty much a full bag of charcoal, full
chimney which I'm adding about half (I hope) a chimney.
It's windy and chilly here.














watching the therm....I've read a lot of folks who say it's not accurate.


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 21, 2009)

WHATS THE METAL THING ON THE BOTTOM OF THE COOKER oops  in picture number 4?  ...on the left side


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 21, 2009)

Glad yer wearing pants!  
You said you were drinking.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 21, 2009)

That is one beautiful piece of cooking equipment there Cappy!
I want one!
Tipping a cold one Southward to the Left 8) 

Glad you had pants on........


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> WHATS THE METAL THING ON THE BOTTOM OF THE COOKER oops  in picture number 4?  ...on the left side



It's the adaptor for the Digi Q.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 21, 2009)

Well Cappy...I was born on a Thrusday but it wasn't Last Thursday. Ain't nobody who drinking popaly be able to cook and take legible pics at the same time. Whuts up with that? In fact it should be a SFST (that be polizie parley vue for Standardized Field Sobriety Test..has to do with multitasking seems like). Si si senor? I smell a rat on this deal. Now is you really drinking or is you aint? Or..Who is taking the pics? Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2009)

this is the part for you wheelbig....gittin ready to put butts
on....neighbor trying to feed me and sober me up ..but
this may be the last pics till tomorrow,   maybe


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 21, 2009)

Ok will consider that development as good news. 

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Feb 21, 2009)

For Bunt End….After I separate the point and flat…I cube the point..hit it with some more rub and toss them in pan and back on the smoker…just my .02 ….good luck with the cook


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 22, 2009)

Hopefully Cappy will be home from work soon.  

Hurry up Cappy,  I'm waitin on the results pics.


Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 22, 2009)

ok, got up about 6 and everything looked good.  The 22 performed
as faithfully as his little brother, maybe even better.  Temps seemed
to stabilize a little quicker, or maybe I just got lucky.

I did add some more unlit charcoal to the ring, and it looked
like it wouldn't make it till I got home.

Went to work, got home at about 8:30.  The brisket is reading
205, so I took it off and wrapped it.  My match must have been
off somewhere.  The butts nearing 160, so they are still smoking.

looks like I'm gonna have pot roast, but it sure as hell smells good.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm obviously over my head here...tried to separate the point
but I couldn't find any obvious places to cut and pull.  So I just sawed off
some meat for the burnt ends.  Very tender and juicy, can't wait to eat it.

Now, maybe this was a big flat?  I thought the point (the piece on top)
would sit up there pretty obviously....

JB you got a video on brisket?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 22, 2009)

pretty dang happy with the results...sure learned a lot...thanks so much for the help!











lots of fat left over....I want to eat it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks good, Jim...nice smoke ring!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks great to me Jim. Good looking PYREX dish ya got there too. Going to be on the look out for one of those. 

Pigs


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 22, 2009)

Bed Bath Beyond has those dishes.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 22, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Bed Bath Beyond has those dishes.


Great, I need to pick up a universal remote from there too.   

Pigs


----------



## dollarbill (Feb 22, 2009)

Hell Ya Cappy! I just woke up and was wondering if you had taken it off yet.  That looks yuuuuuuummy.     

I cant wait to get my 22!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 22, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> lots of fat left over....I want to eat it.



Jim good looking brisket!  Keep the fat and wrap it up with the meat, it will help keep it from drying out.  The reheat with the fat and remove before serving.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 22, 2009)

too late, I already ate it.

Actually, I did just that, which means I'm not so dumb as this
thread makes me out to be.  The poker boys will be happy
Tuesday night.

Larry, you were right, when I started slicing I could see immediately
what to do the next time.  Don't know if I am making official burnt
ends, but I've got some chunks wallowing in sauce in a pan in the oven.
Smells great.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks like ya done good Cappy. Congrats. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Lookin' good from here Cap.  8)


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice.  You'll be cooking upscale pot roast in no time.    

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 22, 2009)

Looks great Capn

O RINGS!


----------



## nakedpigbbq (Feb 22, 2009)

That looks great!  Great job!


----------



## Unity (Feb 22, 2009)

Tell us what you think of the new cooker!

--John
(Is it back in the family room now?   )


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice work there Cappy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 23, 2009)

Unity said:
			
		

> Tell us what you think of the new cooker!
> 
> --John
> (Is it back in the family room now?   )




I'll comment in the pinned thread...I have some observations.


----------

